# Rear sight adjustment



## kruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi all. I am new here and new to the Bersa 380. I bought a used one at a reasonable price. I probably should have saved a little more money and bought a new one. Don't get me wrong, it seems to shoot very good. I'm no expert shot but, it shot very good my first time at the range. I down loaded the manual from Bersa. The question I have is how do you adjust the rear sight? It doesn't say in the manual. I know you turn the screw, but which way for which direction?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't know the answer but just turn the screw and see which way the rear sight moves. To adjust the point of impact, you want the rear sight to move in the direction you want your groups to move. In other words, if you are consistently hitting left of where you are aiming, move the rear sight to the right.


----------



## rezarf (Nov 8, 2017)

Clockwise moves the point of impact right; counterclockwise moves the point of impact left ["move the sight in the direction you want to go"]. Be careful; you may want to use threadlocker or nail polish on the adjustment screw when you get on target, since the sight is spring loaded and the screw backs out until the blade falls out from normal shooting vibration.


----------

